# Wading Shoes/Boots



## Whiskey Angler

The Simms are nice and comfortable. If you will be spending a lot of time around oysters, save your money and by a pair of Magellan's because they will be trashed after a season of oyster abrasion.

One other thing to consider, if you happen to wear waders in the winter time, buy a size or two bigger so you don't feel like you are wearing ski boots with your waders on.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Whiskey Angler said:


> The Simms are nice and comfortable. If you will be spending a lot of time around oysters, save your money and by a pair of Magellan's because they will be trashed after a season of oyster abrasion.
> 
> One other thing to consider, if you happen to wear waders in the winter time, buy a size or two bigger so you don't feel like you are wearing ski boots with your waders on.


Like these:
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...c-plaid^230968201278-sku^017235896-adType^PLA


----------



## jsnipes

Those Magellan's are actually pretty nice. I also have a pair of Orvis zipup neoprenes and much prefer the cheaper Magellan's. If you're going to doing super intense wading, seems like folks like the laceup Simms or Patagonia's.


----------



## 321nole

+1 for the Simms zip-it...no oysters to speak of here in central florida


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I fish in Charleston and surrounding areas and have just used some cheaper wading shoes from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Hodgman-1337...sim_200_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=WBPNW9AQE2PJ5S0WEMCH


----------



## Roninrus1

I like the old Keds hi-tops.
Lace-up them high enough on ankle to keep mud from pulling off.
Cheap to replace, usually trash after one season of wading.
Not the fanciest or most prestigious but work well.


----------



## jddurango

Simms came out with the VaporTread Salt wading boot just last year...based off their best selling Vapor Tread boot.

https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/footwear/vaportread-boot-salt.html


----------



## Nway93

Zip Its...The flats sneaker and vaportreads are way too stiff imo. They weren't nearly as comfortable and hurt my ankles when i tried them on.


----------



## bjtripp83

1. if youre walking on soft ground, zip ups are the way to go. they tend to have more material built up on the sole with soft edges and the soles are flat. the help of even a small amount of increased surface area to distribute weight cant be overstated. in fact, buy a size or two larger. w/ zipper and velcro, boot should stay on w/out another layer in summer, can fit sock waders under in winter. 

2. zipper on top. I have a high arch in my foot and the top zipper models are waaaay easier to don/doff. 

3. velcro strap over zipper. keeps zipper from falling down.

4. drainage holes. If you have water in your boots and you get in the drivers seat of your vehicle, water will spill when you hit the pedals. its a pain in the ass getting in your vehicle next to busy highway after wading or taking boat out at ramp and having to take boots off to drain water.

Having said all this, no company out there makes a model with all four of these AND IT PISSES ME OFF. I have to conclude that nobody working for these companies has ever actually waded before. Academy/Magellan are the closest, but the zipper is on the side. Hodgmann have no drainage holes and the velcro is way too long to cinch tight around the ankle, like they just threw the parts together w/out ever testing out how the boot would fit on anybody's foot. Beyond that, velcro doesnt cover zipper, and ALL THE SLACK IN THE VELCRO HANGS OFF AND CATCHES GRASS AND FLY LINE. I dont think anybody at hodgmann fly fishes either. Shimano coming out w/ a boot, pricey and look to be built well, but no drainage holes. My intention is to heat up a metal rod and make drainage holes in my hodgmanns and get a tailor to sew on velcro straps sized for humans w/ ankles not the size of elephants. pain to do all that when youve already dropped 50$. hopefully at some point one of these companies will figure this shit out.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

bjtripp83 said:


> 1. if youre walking on soft ground, zip ups are the way to go. they tend to have more material built up on the sole with soft edges and the soles are flat. the help of even a small amount of increased surface area to distribute weight cant be overstated. in fact, buy a size or two larger. w/ zipper and velcro, boot should stay on w/out another layer in summer, can fit sock waders under in winter.
> 
> 2. zipper on top. I have a high arch in my foot and the top zipper models are waaaay easier to don/doff.
> 
> 3. velcro strap over zipper. keeps zipper from falling down.
> 
> 4. drainage holes. If you have water in your boots and you get in the drivers seat of your vehicle, water will spill when you hit the pedals. its a pain in the ass getting in your vehicle next to busy highway after wading or taking boat out at ramp and having to take boots off to drain water.
> 
> Having said all this, no company out there makes a model with all four of these AND IT PISSES ME OFF. I have to conclude that nobody working for these companies has ever actually waded before. Academy/Magellan are the closest, but the zipper is on the side. Hodgmann have no drainage holes and the velcro is way too long to cinch tight around the ankle, like they just threw the parts together w/out ever testing out how the boot would fit on anybody's foot. Beyond that, velcro doesnt cover zipper, and ALL THE SLACK IN THE VELCRO HANGS OFF AND CATCHES GRASS AND FLY LINE. I dont think anybody at hodgmann fly fishes either. Shimano coming out w/ a boot, pricey and look to be built well, but no drainage holes. My intention is to heat up a metal rod and make drainage holes in my hodgmanns and get a tailor to sew on velcro straps sized for humans w/ ankles not the size of elephants. pain to do all that when youve already dropped 50$. hopefully at some point one of these companies will figure this shit out.


Breaking News:
_Man melts down in the middle of a marsh. Heard screaming obscenities about wading boots._

Kidding, BJ. I agree there is major room for improvement by the outfitters.


----------



## bjtripp83

Whiskey Angler said:


> Breaking News:
> _Man melts down in the middle of a marsh. Heard screaming obscenities about wading boots._
> 
> Kidding, BJ. I agree there is major room for improvement by the outfitters.



ha believe me when you spend hours wading and finally see one tail and go to cast and your damn line is wrapped around a damn velcro strap hanging off your leg melt down doesnt begin to describe what comes out


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I bought a pair of Simm's wading boots and wore them a couple of times but they are to narrow for my wide foot, size 9 if anyone is interested in buying a pair. I had a pair of Shimano wading zip up wading boots for years, and cannot find them anymore, bought a pair of cheap Bass Pro boots, they are wide but offer very little arch support.


----------



## Canoeman

I have a wide foot and Chotas fit well and are extremely durable.


----------



## DuckNut

bjtripp83 said:


> 1. if youre walking on soft ground, zip ups are the way to go. they tend to have more material built up on the sole with soft edges and the soles are flat. the help of even a small amount of increased surface area to distribute weight cant be overstated. in fact, buy a size or two larger. w/ zipper and velcro, boot should stay on w/out another layer in summer, can fit sock waders under in winter.
> 
> 2. zipper on top. I have a high arch in my foot and the top zipper models are waaaay easier to don/doff.
> 
> 3. velcro strap over zipper. keeps zipper from falling down.
> 
> 4. drainage holes. If you have water in your boots and you get in the drivers seat of your vehicle, water will spill when you hit the pedals. its a pain in the ass getting in your vehicle next to busy highway after wading or taking boat out at ramp and having to take boots off to drain water.
> 
> Having said all this, no company out there makes a model with all four of these AND IT PISSES ME OFF. I have to conclude that nobody working for these companies has ever actually waded before. Academy/Magellan are the closest, but the zipper is on the side. Hodgmann have no drainage holes and the velcro is way too long to cinch tight around the ankle, like they just threw the parts together w/out ever testing out how the boot would fit on anybody's foot. Beyond that, velcro doesnt cover zipper, and ALL THE SLACK IN THE VELCRO HANGS OFF AND CATCHES GRASS AND FLY LINE. I dont think anybody at hodgmann fly fishes either. Shimano coming out w/ a boot, pricey and look to be built well, but no drainage holes. My intention is to heat up a metal rod and make drainage holes in my hodgmanns and get a tailor to sew on velcro straps sized for humans w/ ankles not the size of elephants. pain to do all that when youve already dropped 50$. hopefully at some point one of these companies will figure this shit out.


Agree, but I have found a work around.

I buy hard soled diving boots like this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deep-See-Ma...754240?hash=item36089d3440:g:B1sAAOSw~OVWx5WV

Then I take the insole out and heat up a big nail and melt holes through the sole to let the water out so the truck does not get flooded. Never had the zipper come down and the hard sole is so much more comfortable than the boogie style.


----------



## Blue Zone

I have some felt-soled Patagonias which I have used for about 15 years; they have held up perfectly after use in both fresh and salt water.


----------



## bjtripp83

got tired of my crap hodgmans, which beyond the other serious shortcomings were uncomfortable on uneven surfaces and causing hip pain on long wades. saw a newer boot in a tackle direct mag a few months ago. ordered a pair of softscience fin boots--the kind w/ neoprene and a buckle at the ankle. all good except the buckle-strap didnt cinch very tight and loosened pretty quickly. also if sinking in mud, when stepping out my heel would slip out and push on the neoprene ankle, stretching it at the back vertical seam until the threads tore leaving a hole. happened after only a couple trips. sent back. saw a more rugged option--terrafin. lace up boot w/ same sole. ordered that and the boots are great after my first long wade. upper material is as durable as it looks. appears to have extra layer of some material at outsole to upper seam. extremely lightweight and the outsole is thick, wide and flat for increased surface area. trileon material is super comfortable to walk on. good balance of stiffness (stability on uneven surfaces) and bend (natural movement on flat surfaces). not sure what the traction is like on slick rock or moss, but it cant be any worse than all the other options besides felt or studs. also not sure how the trileon will handle oysters, but it seems forgiving yet dense enough that any cuts might not be deep enough to cause worry. contrary to my previous post, think the lace up is better than zippers now that ive found a light flats style boot with laces instead of zipper. zipper is simpler initially, but after a while salt water, dirt, and stretching/shrinking spoils them. laces provide tighter fit from top of foot to top of ankle, which is better for pulling feet out of mud. only weird thing on the boot is it has eyeholes for the laces on the foot and switches to lace hooks at ankle (fine), but has one last eyehole at the top; would be easier to have another hook when lacing/unlacing at the top.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I've been thru a lot of them

The magellans are a good cheap option and I keep a spare pair in my boat and Truck.
But I got a pair of the orvis for Christmas and I can't believe how much I like them.
Kind of expensive but worth it if you use them much.


----------



## lemaymiami

Back when I did a bit of wading for bonefish (on Key Biscayne - before they closed off my favorite shoreline.....) I learned that most wading boots as noted above -leave a bit to be desired...

I did learn early on, though, that stripping off salty boots and leaving them in my truck's bed was pretty important for the interior of my ride... I wear simple flip flops for driving. Why anyone would risk getting saltwater into the interior of their vehicle is beyond me....

I do keep three towels in the cab of my truck -for when I come home looking like a drowned rat.... that's just what I did this morning (came off the water after working a charter in the rain at around 2Am today....). It sure is nice to have some nice, dry towels to sit on.... This time of year I routinely tow my skiff 100 miles or so back from Flamingo or Everglades City and if you're soaked to the bone, keeping the interior of your ride dry takes some doing....


----------



## shallowfish1

Old Converse Chuck Taylor high tops off eBay. A lot cheaper than "custom wading boots". On sandy flats wear a pair of old dive socks inside them to limit chafing.


----------



## bjtripp83

i drive a single cab 5 speed tacoma w/ power nothing. i also have rubber floor mats that hold water and mud. by the time ive walked over dry land back to my truck, with good drainage not enough water to worry about. im also in SC lowcountry. we have soft mud and oyster bottoms.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I second the chucks. They're lightweight and dry fast. Plus, you can squat and deadlift in them the next day.


----------



## jmercer

Buy the zip ups from BP for everyday wading. I keep a pair in the skiff and a pair in the back of the truck.

I have Simms flats sneakers also, but I only use them for coral flats or black tie events.


----------



## CHS on the FLY

Columbia Drainmakers work well for me. I leave them on the whole time and don't have to change my shoes if I want to jump out on a flat quickly.


----------



## Bluwave

I randomly found these... she looks like a flats stalker.

https://lagarconne.com/products/fmatcrps17-marni-sneaker?gclid=CI7G04Tvq9QCFdY6gQodK4ADUA


----------



## crboggs

The Simms Zippit IIs work well for me here in the Tampa area. I've walked some significant oyster beds in them and they've held up. But then I haven't been stomping around or kicking oysters on purpose. Step lightly and you'll be fine.

View media item 1744


----------



## RileyH203

Debating between soft soled zip ups and hard bottom lace ups...headed to Belize in a few months. First time heading down that way, not sure what to expect on the flats. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## CoolRunnings

Simms - Flats Sneaker or Zip up Bootie

Zip up bootie works great on flats. If you plan on wearing waders later on with the boot then I would get the Flats sneaker.


----------



## slewis

What about boots for the Bahamas? I'll be over there in about 3 weeks and need some new ones. Was thinking flats sneaker because of the Conch over there.


----------



## Blue Zone

Depends on where you are going. Some bottoms are sand/weed (barefoot) and others mud and others semi-submerged coral head. Which island?


----------



## slewis

Spanish Wells


----------



## Blue Zone

Interesting choice; very unique place for the Bahamas. A blend of New England and the islands. Better take some booties. Don't be concerned about fishing the North side and open water; bones will show up there and some of those semi-submerged coral heads which are no fun in bare feet. 

Used to be the boat building capitol; you may see some interesting skiffs laying around.


----------



## crboggs

My Simms Zippit Booties have been pretty solid.


----------



## slewis

Blue Zone said:


> Interesting choice; very unique place for the Bahamas. A blend of New England and the islands. Better take some booties. Don't be concerned about fishing the North side and open water; bones will show up there and some of those semi-submerged coral heads which are no fun in bare feet.
> 
> Used to be the boat building capitol; you may see some interesting skiffs laying around.


My girlfriends family on her dads side is Bahamian, and the majority of them live on Spanish Wells. She hasn't been back there in about 10 years, so she pretty much picked the island for me, hah!


----------



## bjtripp83

the soft sole lace ups are pretty much perfect. wont buy anything but those from here on unless something revolutionary comes out. they will cut on oysters when hard rubber zip ups wont, but not a serious concern if youre diligent about not stepping on them and only do so occasionally. laces are really long...not a big deal. 

big problem i get w/ zip ups too is salt and dirt ruin the zipper if you dont wash them off regularly


----------

